# Red Skelton House of Windsor Palmas Cigars



## WLJACQUES (Nov 2, 2008)

I just inherited my uncles cigars. He was a friend of Red Skelton back in the 50's. The cigars are boxed and wrapped. The labels say House of Windsor, Compliments of Red Skelton. The outside of the box says House of Windsor, Palmas with a picture of a royal guard on a horse, manufactured by House of Windsor, PA. Would appreciate any info anyone can give me on them.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm thinking "Palmas" is a size, but past that......
I'm guessing they haven't been humidified over the years?
Oh, welcome!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I have no clue about them :dunno:.


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Couldn't find much on them, but they don't look to be extremely pricey... About a buck a stick, but that doesn't mean they aren't good. Palma looks to be the size.....

http://www.cigarsareus.com/catalog/houseofwindsor.html

welcome to CR.....


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Found this two links, not sure if they look the same as the ones you have. The first link has a brief description. The second link shows an image of the box. $0.15/each, or 7 for $1, not a bad price.

http://www.thecigarstore.com/Pipe-Acces ... e-Cure.htm

http://www.tias.com/cgi-bin/google.fcgi ... 181#images

Welcome to CR.


----------



## En4cer71 (Aug 1, 2008)

Anyone have the Cigar Magazine issue with the internet Cigar museum? I'm sure that guy could help.


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

Only thing I read about them is that they are supposed to be one of the best machine made cigar and they are made in Pa. Windsor is supposed to be a good producer of pipe tobacco. Let us know how they are, hopefully they were stored right, but wow 50 years might be a stretch.


----------



## willmcd51 (5 h ago)

WLJACQUES said:


> I just inherited my uncles cigars. He was a friend of Red Skelton back in the 50's. The cigars are boxed and wrapped. The labels say House of Windsor, Compliments of Red Skelton. The outside of the box says House of Windsor, Palmas with a picture of a royal guard on a horse, manufactured by House of Windsor, PA. Would appreciate any info anyone can give me on them.


 I have several of these boxes also. I purchased them from an estate sale 25 years ago. The estate was from the VO Sales at Windsor. Red Skelton was their spokesperson and they used him in advertisements. They also provided him several boxes with his name on each one to give out to friends. I thought they should be in a Cigar lounge display or a mini smoking museum. The value is collectible only, as I tried smoking one of them years ago and it was pure shit.


----------

